# Xinetd and Inetd



## jjjustjjjay (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, All

So i have read that xinetd is a replacement for inetd and is more secure. Im currently running Inetd. Is inetd unsecure enough for me to upgrade to xinetd? I used Inetd because is came whith freebsd 8.0. And if i should upgrade how do i unistall inetd? I tried to find an answer to that my self but had no such luck.

-Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 19, 2010)

There's no reason to use either inetd or xinetd. Start daemons as daemons.


----------



## Alt (Feb 19, 2010)

Why no reason? Maybe host.allow?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 19, 2010)

hosts.allow will work on any tcpwrapper-ready daemon (linked against libwrap, which most of them are, or they can be compiled to be).


----------



## achix (Feb 19, 2010)

cvs in pserver mode is an example when inetd is needed.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> cvs in pserver mode is an example when inetd is needed.



Or use devel/cvsd.


----------

